# HILFE! PC schaltet ab! Powerzone 650W!



## robinhoff (31. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich weiß nicht so ganz ob das Problem hier rein passt, aber dachte ich bekomme dann nochmal eine Antwort von BeQuiet selber.  

Seit heute Mittag habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Rechner.

System:
- Amd Ryzen7 3800X (gekühlt von einer Corsair H100i Platinum WaKü)
- 16 GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM
- MSI RTX 2070 Super
- MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI
- Be Quiet Powerzone 650W
- 3 SSD´s von Kingston

Dieses Build besteht jetzt seit gut 4 Monaten, bisher ohne irgendein Problem. Als ich heute nach gut 2 - 3 Wochen Pause, Escape from Tarkov gestartet habe lief zunächst alles ohne irgendein Problem. Die selben Settings wie sonst, alles ist beim alten geblieben. Bis dann der PC nach gut 10-15 Minuten in game, plötzlich aus geht. Die Bildschirme werden Schwarz und nur noch die LED´s vom RAM blinken fröhlich vor sich her. (Wie wenn man den PC in den Energiesparmodus schaltet.) Der Computer lässt sich auch ohne weiteres nicht mehr starten, erst nachdem man den Schalter des Netzteils einmal aus/an gemacht hat, kann man den PC wieder hochfahren.

Nun habe ich auf der Suche nach der Fehlerquelle einmal einen Stresstest mit der CPU gemacht und einmal einen Stresstest mit der Graka. Beides verlief ohne Probleme und auch die Temperaturen waren im völlig grünen bereich.
Also schließe ich eine Überhitzung aus... Ein Freund von mir, mit dem ich zu dem Zeitpunkt am zocken war, hat mir gesagt, dass es auch an der Stromversorgung aus der Steckdose selbst liegen könnte. Wir sind umgezogen vor 1 Woche und erst hier in der neuen Wohnung habe ich dieses Problem. Vorher ist sowas noch nie aufetreten. Ist sowas möglich? Woran könnte es noch liegen? Man muss dazu sagen, dass das Haus an sich schon ziemlich alt ist und ich nehme an die Leitungen auch? Ich weiß es leider nicht. Aber als wir mal getestet haben welche Sicherungen im Kasten für welchen Raum sind, haben wir schon komische Sachen festgestellt. Aber zurück zu meinem Problem....

In einem anderen Foren Bereich wurde als Problem immer das Netzteil genannt...

PC: Im normalen Desktop Betrieb kann der PC Stunden laufen und es passiert nichts!

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!
LG Robin


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2020)

Kann in der Tat am Stromnetz des Hauses liegen.
Ist es immer nur das eine Spiel, bei dem der Rechner abschaltet?


----------

